# Zucchini



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been introducing my cmn pleco to blanched yams and zucchinis and it would seem that my baby black ghost also loves the zucchini. Is this normal?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

We feed all the tanks (fancy goldfish/shrimp/apple snail/tropicals/corys/plecos) the occasional chunk of yam, zucchini and carrot in addition to their regular fish food. They love it, and it's good for them to have a varied diet. I also feed shelled and mashed frozen peas to the goldfish to help with digestion.

The only fish who doesn't get veggies is the betta, as they are carnivores. He gets bloodworms. 

My big issue with veggies like zucchini and cucumber is that they are very messy in the tank water, so I find I do extra changes, especially with the goldfish and the snail, who are complete pigs anyway.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

most of my fish seem to pick at the zucchini as well. I don't blanch any of my veggies tho, I just put them in raw


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well once I get my screwcumber that is in the mail I will give raw veggies a try. And I do know what you mean by a bit of a mess.


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

My fishes love zucchini's
I nuke it for a few seconds in water, let it rest before i put it in the tank


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

just wanted to add that my goldfish also go completely nuts for mandarin orange slices. I nearly lost a finger putting it into the tank when they attacked it! It was a goldfish feeding frenzy!


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have three fancy goldfish that I feed an assortment of fruits & veggies to as well. Their favorite seems to be banana... they go *nuts* over it. I don't feed it to them too often though as it's really messy. They usually get shelled peas, chard, carrots and other veggies (as well as their pellets).


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

banana eh? when i was scuba diving in the dominican thats what they were using as bait, mebbe i'll offer some to my plecos


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i fed banana to tinfoil barbs and convict cichlids before and they liked it


----------



## Maxxxboost (Jun 29, 2010)

Older post, but i was wondering of often do you guys feed zucchinis to your fish.


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Screwcumber....who knew? That is really cool!


----------

